# Which Boca for Chronarch 101A?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a older pearl white Chronarch 101A that I bought used and would like to update a few things. I can't tell which Boca ABEC 7s I need, 

Kit Number :#FR-008C-OS LD or
(ID 3mm x OD 10mm x Width 4mm Dimensions)

I'm at work and can't look at my reel, but do I have a bearing on the spool and if so, any gain seen in replacing it?

I think this is it

ID 5mm x OD 11mm x Width 4mm Dimensions

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I replaced the bearling on the spool with the Shimano anti rust, unsheilded bearing ...

It found you risked bending the shaft if you have to change it to often, so I figured I would keep it simple to clean and maintain

BTW
It's the same size you find inthe popular green curados they dont make any more


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's your reel schematic if that helps:

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/98CH101A_v1_m56577569830641830.pdf

You've got the right size - 3x10x4 for the two shaft bearings, BNT0194. Most of us have concluded that the Lightning ABEC #5's are the best value for money and performance, although there are a couple 2Coolers who like the Orange Seal #7's. They're a lot more expensive.

I recommend the 4-packs as the best value (lowest unit cost). Here's the BOCA link for your reel:

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel-bearings#13

Personally, I haven't changed out any of the bearings behind the pin on the spool, and continue to be very pleased with the performance of my four CU-200's. You can call BOCA for advice if you do want to change that one out. Just need to be super careful getting that pin out. That is the subject of numerous past threads on here.

How is your drive shaft bearing, 1329? That's what always craps out first on my reels. I've done a fixed bushing replacement on three of my Curado's and am very pleased with that.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> How is your drive shaft bearing, 1329? That's what always craps out first on my reels. I've done a fixed bushing replacement on three of my Curado's and am very pleased with that.


No clue, never torn mine down that far before. Is there an easy way to check without having to tearing it down?

I've read about the bushing replacement on the green curado's as the bearing really doesn't do much. Do you have a link to the bushing?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

I could feel roughness in my drive shaft when my drive shaft bearing was trashed. They're very exposed to saltwater in the older Curados. They're expensive as hell, as well, so the mod to a bushing made a lot of sense. Packed with Penn Blue, I cannot tell there's a bushing in there - very smooth and now very robust.

Your Chronarch drive shaft configuration is different to the Curado, and your drive shaft bearing number is different, so my bushing part number (TGT0526) may not be the right one. Hopefully Bantam1 or Mike In Friendswood will chime in with a recommendation. It was Mike who originally posted the suggestion. If you want to try the conversion, send the two of them a PM.

You could also call Shimano in California and as for a technician. They should be able to cross-check what would fit. 877-577-0600


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's all the info you'll need bro for Bocas.
Spool bearings SMR103C-YZZ#5LD (2) 3X10X4(ID,OD,WD)
Shaft support bearing( the one pinned on the shaft) SMR115C-YZZ#5LD 
5X11X4 (ID,OD,WD)
Worm gear bearing(its on the right hand side of worm gear)
SMR95C-YZZ#5LD 5X9X3 (ID,OD,WD)
Drive Shaft bearing SMR684C-YZZ#5LD 4X9X4 (ID,OD,WD) Dont believe there is a grommet that fits that size.
I agree with Clear Lake. Just be careful taking that pin out. I use a pair of wire cutters and put it on the shaft next to the pin and put the other side on the bottom of that pin. Gently apply pressure and it should pop out. Then take the cutters and grab that pin next to the shaft. dont put too much pressure on that pin, just use leverage and pull it out. Personally, I have Never bent a shaft doing it this way and I've fixed a few in my time. Only way I could see that happening is if that pin was rusted from lack of maintenance.
Make sure you lube and pack the worm gear and drive shaft bearing, also, grease the inside of the housings that those bearings will sit. All other bearings just lightly lube and you're good. Give Larry @ Boca a call and he will get you set up.. 800 332 3256


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. I just started with the two simple ones, 3x10x4 ones and will polish the shaft and pinion gear with some feltz. If that doesn't make it smoother, I'll start looking at what else needs to be replaced.

I've read mixed results on here about the 5X11X4 shaft support bearing, does it give you any gain in casting distance by upgrading it?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Hopefully Bantam1 or Mike In Friendswood will chime in with a recommendation. It was Mike who originally posted the suggestion.


...or Dipsay! Thanks, Dip. You going to the Texas City Dike 2Cool gathering on Saturday?

Drundel, I've never replaced my shaft support bearings, just acetone soak and re-lube, and I'm casting as far as I need. Any farther and I'll have to get new glasses!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> ...or Dipsay! Thanks, Dip. You going to the Texas City Dike 2Cool gathering on Saturday?
> 
> Drundel, I've never replaced my shaft support bearings, just acetone soak and re-lube, and I'm casting as far as I need. Any farther and I'll have to get new glasses!


Naw, bro. I gotta work up here in Bryan for Valspar. Corporate BS work weekend. sorry I wont be able to make that.

Drundle, as far as the 100A is concerned. I look at it as all three bearings (spool bearings on either side and the shaft support bearing) should all work equally the same in order to get the best casting. The reason is that with those tyes of reels IE, Ch100A, CU200B, Calcuttas that have the bearing instead of grommet pinned to the shaft. you have 3 points of contact instead of two. That being the case I always try to make sure that all three bearings are performing equally. if one is dragging more than the other it will slow the casting down reguardless. I have tested this theory out and it does make a difference to a point. That being said, if that bearing is spinning free and no signs of rust or corrosion, then let er go..My .02


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

We'll miss you, dude. I seem to have a bunch of new ethernet brethren, and really looking forward to meeting them in the flesh on Saturday... Don't worry, you'll still be a bro!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Little update on this.

I bought that pin remover from Hedgehog Studio and took off the shaft bearing. Its the kind with removable shields, so I took off the shields and its FULL of red grease. I had already ordered a replacement, but I cleaned it in the US cleaner anyways. Back assembled with Boca Abec #7 and the spool spins much longer.

Got to love buying used reels and the mix match of bearings. The spool shaft and one of the spool bearings had removable shields and the other looked like the ones in my Curados.


----------

